
Show HN: Decentralized Food Delivery or Grocery Delivery Platform - sumeetk
Dear Friends,<p>Website : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;nearbyshops.org<p>Github : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;NearbyShops<p>We are releasing first of its kind decentralized hyperlocal shopping platform. Which can by used for food or grocery delivery or any other hyperlocal business.<p>You must have heard of Mastodon (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tootsuite&#x2F;mastodon) a decentralized alternative to Twitter.<p>Similarly Nearby Shops is a decentralized alternative to commercial e-commerce platforms.<p>This decentralized technology has a great potential to enable collaberation and help small business compete with large corporations.<p>Please checkout our website and github repository !<p>If you like this technology please participate and share this project with as many people as you can.
======
sumeetk
Please checkout our website and Github repository

Website : [https://nearbyshops.org](https://nearbyshops.org)

Github : [https://github.com/NearbyShops](https://github.com/NearbyShops)

------
ratata
Very interesting. Not sure I understand what the "Local Market Aggregators"
are. Are they aggregating on each self-hosted API into a single API ?

